# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Book Club >  >  Lucid Dreaming Book Club Voting Booth (May-June)

## Hilary

Hello, please use this thread to vote for the next selection for our Lucid Dreaming Book Club.

To make suggestions for future votes, please use this thread: *Suggestion Thread*
*
Suggestions for the upcoming month:*

    1. _Are You Dreaming?: Exploring Lucid Dreams: A Comprehensive Guide_ by Daniel Love (HumbleDreamer)
    2. _Awakening the Mind: A Guide to Harnessing the Power of Your Brainwaves_ by Anna Wise (michael79)
    3. _The WILD Way To Lucid Dreaming: Lucid Dreaming On Demand_ by Slider (MoonageDaydream)
    4. _Mindful Dreaming - A Practical Guide for Emotional Healing Through Transformative Mythic Journeys_ by David Gordon (Occipitalred)
    5. _Oneironauticus_ by Peter A. Luber (Sageous) (Occipitalred)
    6. _Party Line_ by Peter A. Luber (Sageous) (Occipitalred)
    7._ Subspaces_ by Peter A. Luber (Sageous) (Occipitalred)
    8. _Dictionary for Dreamers (vol. 1)_ by Tom Chetwynd (DarkestDarkness)
    9. _The Mind Illuminated: A Complete Meditation Guide Integrating Buddhist Wisdom and Brain Science_ by Culadasa (John Yates), Matthew Immergut, & Jeremy Graves (FryingMan)
   10. _Dreaming Yourself Awake: Lucid Dreaming and Tibetan Dream Yoga for Insight and Transformation_ by B. Allan Wallace. (MoonageDaydream)
   11. _Dreaming the Soul Back Home: Shamanic Dreaming for Healing and Becoming Whole_ by Robert Moss. (MoonageDaydream)
   12. _Lucid Dreaming, Plain and Simple: Tips and Techniques for Insight, Creativity, and Personal Growth_ by Robert Waggoner and Caroline McCready. (MoonageDaydream)
   13. _Dreamgates: An Explorer's Guide to the Worlds of Soul, Imagination, and Life Beyond Death_ by Robert Moss. (MoonageDaydream)
   14. _The Art of Dreaming_ by Carlos Castaneda. (MoonageDaydream)

*Books already read by the book club (you can still find these threads for continued discussion):*

_ The Tibetan Yogas of Dream and Sleep_ by Tenzin Wangyal - *Discussion Thread Here*
_ Illusions: The Adventures of a Reluctant Messiah_ by Richard Bach (Sageous) - *Discussion Thread Here*
_Exploring the world of Lucid Dreaming_ by Stephen LaBerge & Howard Rheingold (MoonageDaydream) - *Discussion Thread Here*
_Inner Work: Using Dreams and Active Imagination for Personal Growth_ by Robert Johnson (nautilus) - *Discussion Thread Here*
_Simply Pay Attention_ by Peter A. Luber (Sageous) (Occipitalred) - *Discussion Thread Here*
_ Lucid Dreaming: Gateway to the Inner Self by Robert Waggoner_ (EddieDean) - *Discussion Thread Here*

You have 1 vote, I ask that it is not your own suggestion. Good luck!

Please use the poll, and feel free to share your vote in the reply section as well, if you feel like it.


Vote ends in 7 days on May 4th.

----------


## Occipitalred

I'm so glad this book club has made it through its first year and that it is still going! Thank you for organizing it MoonageDaydream!

----------


## Hilary

> I'm so glad this book club has made it through its first year and that it is still going! Thank you for organizing it MoonageDaydream!



You make my day.  ::thanks::  I'm just glad you guys like having it around. It's my pleasure to run it.

----------

